# 2014 Ford F-350 6.7



## bay blazer 1973 (Aug 9, 2011)

Well I'm thinking about buying my first Ford and my first Diesal truck. I'm looking at a used 2014 F-350 with 50,000 k on it . It is Ford Certified. Do you guys think that is to many miles for a almost 2 year old truck ? The asking price is $ 45,450 . It is a Fx4 loaded with all the bells. I really don't need a 350 but this truck has all that I'm am looking for and even the color that I like. What are the differences between the F -250 & the F -350. Do they get the same fuel mileage ? I do tow a 24ft bay boat . Is the price right ? What are the benefits of the Ford Certified programs. Any thoughts


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

If it's an early '14 truck then the miles might be about right. Price is not bad but I think they can do better. The 350 has stiffer suspension than the 250, runs more PSI in the rear tires, and that will cause the truck to ride harsher. Changing out the rancho shocks to fox or something like that will make it better. Can't speak for fuel mileage as it will vary from truck to truck. Some are good and others not so much. Most likely you won't even know your boat is back there with that truck. 

On the Ford certified program I'd talk to the dealership and ask them what all it entails. May have an impact on the warranty offered and usually being a certified vehicle means they kept the maintenance records and it's a 1 owner vehicle.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Check out new 150. Mine tows my 21 foot center console just fine.









--------------

Fame is a vapor, popularity an accident, and riches take wings. Only one thing endures and that is character.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

DSL_PWR said:


> If it's an early '14 truck then the miles might be about right.


x2, truck could have easily been originally purchased in June-July of 2013.


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Search for certified trucks for comps. 
http://www.ford.com/certified-used/search/

Benefits of Ford Certified Pre-Owned vehicles.
http://www.ford.com/certified-used/inspection/


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

What was the sticker on the truck? $58-62K? It's not uncommon to get $8-12k off the sticker so possibly the agreed upon price was around $50k. Then essentially you're paying for a truck just $5k less than a new truck with 50k miles on it. Not a good deal IMO. Maybe the age of the truck is holding the value up. I'd rather buy new at that price range.


----------



## Prizepig (Jul 13, 2012)

*Agreed*



goodwood said:


> What was the sticker on the truck? $58-62K? It's not uncommon to get $8-12k off the sticker so possibly the agreed upon price was around $50k. Then essentially you're paying for a truck just $5k less than a new truck with 50k miles on it. Not a good deal IMO. Maybe the age of the truck is holding the value up. I'd rather buy new at that price range.


Like Goodwood said...........I bought my brand new '14 F350 Lariat XLT for $51,000 ($11,000 off sticker price of $62,000)


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

It has all the options....sunroof, heated seats, etc?
I think it's a bit high priced for that mileage. Maybe by $2-4,000. 
I bought a F350 Lariat fairly loaded with 8,000 miles for $48k. With the local economy going down you should get a better deal.
Your MPG will depend some on what the rear axle ratio is, and how you drive. I have gotten 17.8MPG between Houston and Tulsa running 5mph over the freeway speed limits. I have a CC FX4 with 3.55 axle.
You can always air down the tires for a better ride. My F350 SRW door tag says 80psi rear and 65psi front. If I'm not towing the travel trailer I run 65psi on the rear too. 
I think the main difference is the rear spring set on a 350.


----------



## BluewaveBarry (Feb 25, 2010)

Price is to high. I just purchased a 2015 F-350 XLT 6.7 window msrp was $57,700 my drive out was $47,000 with a 10 year extended warranty. Drove it off the lot with 20 miles on it. Average economy has been 19.0 mpg for the first three weeks .


----------



## scootert (Jul 29, 2008)

I have a 2012 F-350. I bought it in late 2012 and now has 61K miles on it. Knock on wood haven't had any issues with it. When I bought it I was really wanting the F-250, but it's difficult to find a long wheel base in a 3/4 ton and I had to have that extra bed space. My buddy claims that my F-350 long wheel base rides just as good or better than his F-250 short wheel base, and it sure seems like it when I rode with him once.


----------



## scootert (Jul 29, 2008)

Downside to the LWB of course is parking it can be rather sketchy in some parking lots.


----------

